# A pair of fatties



## dzimmer1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Did a couple fatties this weekend. A breakfast one and a cheeseburger one. 
The breakfast one was bacon weave, breakfast sausage, country gravy, hashbrowns, cheddar, scrambled eggs, and diced onions. A drizzle of maple syrup on top and served with more gravy.  Great googly moogly it was delicious! 
The cheeseburger one was bacon, ground beef, cheddar, tater tots, jalapeños and onions. Also very good!

















fatty 2.jpg



__ dzimmer1
__ Jun 5, 2017


















fatty1.jpg



__ dzimmer1
__ Jun 5, 2017


----------



## sauced (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks real good, nice job!!


----------



## griz400 (Jun 5, 2017)

looks really good .... nice job ....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2017)

That's a great looking pair of fatties!

I moved this to the fattie section.

I think you will get more responses there!

Al


----------

